# نبذة عن شركة أراسيا بلاستك للعزل والتبطين



## arasyaplastic (25 مارس 2013)

*أسس السيد المهندس ( محمد على محمد )
شركة أراسيا بلاستك للعزل والتبطين عام 2002 على أسس وقواعد قوية فى مجال العزل والتبطين بمواد
(البولى اثيلين _ الجيكوتكستيل _ p.v.c لينر)*​
 
*والمقصود بالعزل والتبطي*ن هى التكنولجيا الحديثة لعزل المياة والسوائل بجميع أنواعها وعزل الرطوبة وتبطين هى عملية حفظ المياة أو أى سوائل بجميع أنواعها من الفقدان أو التسريب .*وأيضا* تعمل الشركة فى مجال تجارة وبيع ماكينات اللحام واجهزة الاختبار الخاصة بجميع منتجات الشركة ومنتجات البلاستيك مع توافر مراكز الصيانة لدينا الخاص بمنتجاتنا 
*وأيضا* تعمل الشركة فى مجال تصنيع سلك اللحام الخاص بالاكستروجن .*وذلك* سعى للوصول الى تقديم أفضل المنتجات وأقوى خدمة لعملائها 
حيث أستطاعت شركة أراسيا بلاستيك طوال السنوات السابقة ان تبذل الجهد والعمل المتواصل المتطور لتحصل على ثقة وتقديرعملائها حتى اصبحت واحدة من كبرى الشركات العاملة فى مجال العزل والتبطين
وذالك من خلال خبراتها المتميزة والدقة المستخدمة فى أعمالها ومنتجاتها وألتزامها وقد شهدت الأونة الاخيرة فى كل من المجالات الزراعية والاستزراع السمكى والحيوانى والداجنى والانشائية والبترولية وبكل أنواعها ومجالاتها المتعددة توسعا هائلا فى كلا من المدن الجديدة والاراضى الصحراوية والساحلية استطاعت اراسيا بلاستيك من خلال تميزها لهذه الانشطة ان تكون رائدة التطور التكنولوجى الحديث فى مجالات العزل والتبطين.​ 


----------



## arasyaplastic (25 مارس 2013)

منتجات الشركه

1- البولى ايثلين

تتميز منتاجات رقائق البولى اثلين الخاصة بالعزل والتبطين
1 - مقاومة العوامل الجويةمقاومة الاكسدة بالاوزونمقاومة الاشعة الفوق بنفسيجيةمقاومة الاشعة التحت الحمراءمقاومة عوامل التعرية
2 - الخواص الميكانيكيةلها مقاومة عالية جدا للتمزق والاختراق
3 - مقاومة المواد الكيميائيةلها مقاومة عالية جدا لجميع المواد العضوية والغير عضوية وجميع انواع الكيماويات
4 - مركبات التربةلها مقاومة عالية جدا للطربة العدوانية
5 - نفاذية المياةلاتسمح نهائيا بنفاذية السوائل من خلالها
6 - التقادمتحتفظ المادة بجميع خواصها لفترات عمرية طويلة جدا وتحت الظروف الجوية الصعبة والحرارة فلا تصبح هشة ولها مقاومة عالية ضد التعفن والبلى والتحللوتتميز بقابلية شد عالية وليونة عالية مع درجات الحرارة المختلفة
7 - الخواص الفيزيائيةلها مقاومات فزيا ئية عالية متميزة لها زاوية احتكاك اكبر من 25 درجة​​


----------



## arasyaplastic (25 مارس 2013)

منتجات الشركه

1- البولى ايثلين بعض استخدامات المنتج

مجال إنشائي​​​تبطين البحيرات الصناعيةتيطين (lagoons')تبطين محطات معالجة المياةتبطين برك الاكسدةتبطين الترع والمصارفتبطين خزانات الارضيةتبطين خزانات الامن الصناعىتبطين برك ملاعب الجولفتبطين الترعتبطين أحواض الكيماوياتبترولتبطين احواض ترسيب المعادنتبطين احواض دفن النفيات البتروليةتبطين احواض شوائب النفطتبطين خزانات البترول الخامتبطين خزانات الزيون والمواد الكيماويةالخعزل المياة والرطوبةعزل الاسطحعزل الاساساتعزل النوافيرعزل الشلالاتعزل أسقف وارضيات االكرافاناتعزل جميع المنشأت الخراسنيةعزل خارجى لحمامات السباحةعزل أصوارالملاعبعزل أرضيات الملاعبعزل أرضيات المزارععزل أحواض الزهورالخمجال زراعيتبطين أحواض المياة الزراعيةتبطين الترع والمصارف والقناوات المائيةتبطين خزانات المياة فى الاراضى الصحراويةتبطين احواض المزارع السمكيةعزل ارضيات عنابر تربية الدواجن والمواشىعزل لفرشة العنابر وبطريات التربيةعزل اسقف عنابر التربيةصناعة سيور لم الزرق

​


----------



## arasyaplastic (25 مارس 2013)

الجيوتكستيل

الخواص العامه للمنتج

1 - مقاومة العوامل الجويةمقاومة الاكسدة بالاوزونمقاومة الاشعة الفوق بنفسيجيةمقاومة الاشعة التحت الحمراءمقاومة عوامل التعرية
2 - الخواص الميكانيكيةلها مقاومة عالية جدا للتمزق والاختراق
3 - مقاومة المواد الكيميائيةلها مقاومة عالية جدا لجميع المواد العضوية والغير عضوية وجميع انواع الكيماويات
4 - مركبات التربةلها مقاومة عالية جدا للطربة العدوانية
5 - التقادمتحتفظ المادة بجميع خواصها لفترات عمرية طويلة جدا وتحت الظروف الجوية الصعبة والحرارة فلا تصبح هشة ولها مقاومة عالية ضد التعفن والبلى والتحلل وتتميز بقابلية شد عالية وليونة عالية مع درجات الحرارة المختلفة​


----------



## arasyaplastic (25 مارس 2013)

بعض استخدمات المنتج

فلتر لمواسير الصرف المغطى
طبقة حماية أسفل المواد العازلة
طبقة فلترة فوق المواد العزلة​​


----------



## arasyaplastic (25 مارس 2013)

الـ P.V.C

الخواص العامه للمنتج

تتميز منتاجات رقائق p.v.c الخاصة بالعزل والتبطين

1 - مقاومة العوامل الجوية
مقاومة الاكسدة بالاوزون
مقاومة الاشعة الفوق بنفسيجية
مقاومة الاشعة التحت الحمراء
مقاومة عوامل التعرية
2 - الخواص الميكانيكية 
لها مقاومة عالية جدا للتمزق والاختراق
3 - مقاومة المواد الكيميائية
لها مقاومة عالية جدا لجميع المواد العضوية والغير عضوية وجميع انواع الكيماويات
4 - مركبات التربة 
لها مقاومة عالية جدا للطربة العدوانية 
5 - نفاذية المياة
لاتسمح نهائيا بنفاذية السوائل من خلالها
6 - التقادم
تحتفظ المادة بجميع خواصها لفترات عمرية طويلة جدا وتحت الظروف الجوية الصعبة والحرارة فلا تصبح هشة ولها مقاومة عالية ضد التعفن والبلى والتحلل وتتميز بقابلية شد عالية وليونة عالية مع درجات الحرارة المختلفة
7 - الخواص الفيزيائية
لها مقاومات فزيا ئية عالية متميزة لها زاوية احتكاك اكبر من 25درجة​


----------



## arasyaplastic (25 مارس 2013)

بعض الاستخدمات للمنتج

تبطين حمامات السباحة
تبطين احواض الكيماويات
تبطين احواض معالجة المياة
تبطين البحيرات الصناعية
عزل اسطح
عزلارضيات
عزل أساسات​


----------



## arasyaplastic (25 مارس 2013)

*بعض الاعمال

حمامات سباحة*
​​​​


----------



## arasyaplastic (25 مارس 2013)




----------



## arasyaplastic (25 مارس 2013)

*شركة أراسيا بلاستك للعزل والتبطين
**شركة أراسيا بلاستك للعزل والتبطين
**شركة أراسيا بلاستك للعزل والتبطين*


----------

